# Projector Surge Protector ?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking for advice on a surge protector for a ceiling mounted projector. The outlet is on the ceiling above the projector. I would only need to plug in the one power cord. Any recommendations for a quality surge protector ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about one of these? I have never tried one, but it might be what you want.:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I am soon to be in the same boat. I am using a APC S15 in my rack & will need a unit by my PJ (extension cords don't pass code). Have not researched it yet, but....I will most likey call APC & get the unit they suggest. I've had excellent customer care with them. I also think that staying with the same brand will make warranty claims easier. I can imagine companies blaming the other product as the problem....don't know, just saying.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Ideally you'll run Romex between the rack and projector locations. Then terminate the outlet at the rack as male with the outlet at the projector as female. Now you have an extension cord in the wall that meets code. You'll be able to plug the projector into the APC.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll call the City Building Inspector Monday to find out. When I was building the room, my contractor said that method would not pass code. But he also told me I had to have a window, which I now know is not true (dedicated HT rooms don't have to have a window for egress). Would be nice to have my PJ on the APC S-15.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We are mounting our UPS in the soffit right next to the outlet, and plugging the projector only into it. A 2nd UPS is in our rack for the rest of the equipment.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I would recommend a UPS with built-in surge protection rather than just a surge protector for a projector. If you have a power failure, the projector will shut down without the cool-off cycle which can be detrimental to the projector if it repeatedly happens. rab-byte's idea is right on. You can get what's called a _power inlet _receptacle for the rack side which allows you to connect a short extension cord between it and the rack UPS unit. That way, the projector is protected against surges and power failures (you still need to initiate a shut-down when you have a power failure to prevent the UPS from draining its battery and dropping power to the projector). You can find the power inlet on-line or at an RV shop. With approved in-wall wiring cable and the power-inlet/outlet combo, you'll be up to code with your wiring arrangement.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm liking this more & more, thanks guy's! It was always my intent to use my S-15 for the PJ. Now it appears I'll be able to.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Re-visiting the installing of a surge protector for my projector installed on the ceiling. Have not moved forward on this yet. At this time I am not going to try to do a lengthy wiring and installing of a UPS in the rack area which would run to the ceiling outlet for the projector. Just looking for a little safety, knowing it does not cover all the things one should have to protect the gradual shutdown of a projector. 

Thinking of one of the following three to use (links below).
Which of these three would you recommend?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1CZ0UJ1453

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882750005

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812820022


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using a dial up connection and those Newegg links take forever to load, so I can't report on them. However, I would personally just make sure I had a deep receptacle box at your projector location and install a Leviton 47605-ACs surge protector outlet (which includes the deep box). It's rated at 500 Joules and should provide a fair degree of surge protection without the need for a stand alone surge arrestor.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would get the Tripplite.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> I would get the Tripplite.


Thanks for chiming in. I went ahead and ordered it, I was leaning that way also.


----------

